# Engine Running Too Fast



## the professor (Sep 16, 2010)

I just put a new fuel pump and rebuilt the carburetor on a 1995 Craftsman GT 6000 with a Kohler MV20S 19.5 HP Engine.

It is running like a top, but, I'm having trouble with the fuel adjustment. I've got the low end working but when I push the throttle to high it runs way too fast and the speed control lever never even reaches the high speed adjusting screw even with the screw all the way in.

It seems like maybe the throttle cable is attached to the wrong place on the speed control lever but I never moved it so it must have been in the wrong place to begin with.

Does anyone have a photo or schematic that would show me where the throttle cable is supposed to attach to the speed control lever? There are three holes on the top half and three on the bottom.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can download a Service Manual here. maybe it'll help?

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/productMatrix.htm


----------

